# Cowboy Magic Detangler



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone used this product on their dogs and what kind of results did you have?


----------



## joey (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a Bichon and do use it on his tail sometimes. It makes it very slippery and you still have to work out the knots but they do come out easier. Hope that helps.


----------



## dtails (Mar 8, 2010)

I know of other groomers that use this product and like it. I personally love "The Stuff".


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, I will be trying it on my Tibetan Terrier next week.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

123fraggle said:


> Has anyone used this product on their dogs and what kind of results did you have?


I've used it with great results, but it's VERY greasy, so be prepared to spend some time afterwards in the bathtub with a good de-greaser


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

sorry never used it on a dog. I use it on my horse's tail. You will only need the tiniest amount for the dog. I use about a nickel sized blob for an super thick and long horse tail. 

But I have to wonder if it's ok for a dog to lick?? I mean they never list what's in it.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep - we use it on the show Setters... it's great stuff, but as everyone has said - really greasy!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Do the dogs feel very greasy afterwards, I really am looking for something that will tame his coat as I don't have a good blow drying system set up in my house. I was hoping that this would make his coat lay a little flatter and not so frizzy and flyaway. I don't want it too greasy though.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Ohhh yeah - they definitely geel greasy - to the point that the Setters are in their crates or outside when they have Cowboy Magic applied. Too messy for around the house... unless your house is covered in clear plastic coating.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

C.M. products rock!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use EQyss Survivor rather than Cowboy Magic or The Stuff. Survivor doesn't have silicone in it, need only a dime-size drop to do the entire coat on a Standard Poodle. It's a wonderful product, and as much as I love CC products, I'll take Survivor over his Ice on Ice any day.


----------



## BarefootLena (Oct 18, 2009)

I like Survivor over CM, too. We use both on our show horses, but the Survivor seems less greasy on both the horses and dogs.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

BarefootLena said:


> I like Survivor over CM, too. We use both on our show horses, but the Survivor seems less greasy on both the horses and dogs.


Oh Doh, I have the Surviver stuff in my tack box now. I do refer it as well, again for horse tails.

But both products are dust magnets after you apply them don't ya think???


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

NRB said:


> Oh Doh, I have the Surviver stuff in my tack box now. I do refer it as well, again for horse tails.
> 
> But both products are dust magnets after you apply them don't ya think???


Not at all. The trick with Survivor is to use a very small amount. I put a dime-size squeeze on the palm of my hand, rub hands together, then lightly go over the coat. If you get some excess, just brush, brush, brush. It may feel a little greasy at first, but soon absorbed. I have Standard Poodles with lots of coat. My male is a very light cream, which shows dirt real fast, especially his legs and feet which get wet from morning dew on the grass, so his coat is often black with dirt. Once he's dried, I just brush him, and he looks like he's had a bath!


----------

